# Photographers vests



## Dagwood56 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi

I was wondering, have any of you had experience using a photographers vest?  My husband said he heard they are very hot, but I'm always cold anyhow so I don't think temperature would bother me too much. I was just curious if they are comfortable, or is it awkward to move around in having lenses stuck into pockets?  I was considering one since winter temps will be gone soon and my need for a coat [with its many large pockets] will no longer be needed. I have a camera bag, but usually choose to leave it in the car and just take an extra lens and battery in a coat pocket.  I thought one of these vests might afford me the luxury of continuing to do that in spring & summer, plus perhaps take 2 lenses and some filters as well.

Thanks


----------



## davebmck (Mar 25, 2009)

I just bought one of the POTN safari vests.  It's pretty light.  Here is a link to a review on their site: Full Review of POTN Safari Vest (with images) - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## table1349 (Mar 25, 2009)

I live in one pretty much year round.  I love my vest for sports.  Everything is close at hand, no bag to watch over.  It is cool, comfortable and provides not only for my photographic needs, but I have powerbars and gatorade at hand as well.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Google is my friend.

Photographers' guide to photo vests


----------



## smyth (Mar 26, 2009)

Personally, I would go for a chest vest: Newswear | About us


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 26, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I live in one pretty much year round. I love my vest for sports. Everything is close at hand, no bag to watch over. It is cool, comfortable and provides not only for my photographic needs, but I have powerbars and gatorade at hand as well.


 

I checked your gear list - would your vest be the one Cabelas lists on their site as a safari vest, Or do they have a specific photographers vest in the store. I really want to be able to look before I buy and try it on etc. We have two sporting chains near us, one is cabelas but all that comes up when i search is safari vest, so I'm assuming they are one in the same?

Thanks.

*davebmck -* thanks I looked at the link, but it appears its only available for purchase online.

*smyth  &  JerryPH* - thanks I'll check out the links.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 26, 2009)

It is the now discontinued I believe Cabellas photography vest. Not the safari vest they now have.   I love it as there are 4 lens pockets that are padded.  It is a compromise in terms of design.  It has two film canister pockets on the top right side, but they are perfect to hold other small stuff.


----------



## chadsdphoto (Mar 27, 2009)

I use my vest occasionally and for the most part love the convenience of it. Mine is a Nikon Vestrap, which I don't think they sell any more. It is vented very well in the back, similar to the POTN in davebmck's post above. If it is very hot out, the vest can add to it, but it's not bad.

Worst part for me is when I'm fully loaded with gear, it continues to creep forward on my shoulders. I'm continually reshifting the weight back. I've even thought about having a clip sewn on the inside of the back that I could hook to my pants beltloops to hold it down somewhat. I'm afraid I'll just get a photographer's "wedgie" instead. 

If you don't carry tons of gear in a vest, it's much better and I like it better than a bag or backpack.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 27, 2009)

chadsdphoto said:


> I use my vest occasionally and for the most part love the convenience of it. Mine is a Nikon Vestrap, which I don't think they sell any more. It is vented very well in the back, similar to the POTN in davebmck's post above. If it is very hot out, the vest can add to it, but it's not bad.
> 
> Worst part for me is when I'm fully loaded with gear, it continues to creep forward on my shoulders. I'm continually reshifting the weight back. I've even thought about having a clip sewn on the inside of the back that I could hook to my pants beltloops to hold it down somewhat. I'm afraid I'll just get a photographer's "wedgie" instead.
> 
> If you don't carry tons of gear in a vest, it's much better and I like it better than a bag or backpack.


 
:lmao: Thanks for the laugh - photographers wedgie. :lmao:

I'll only be taking a couple of lenses and some filters, nothing real heavy.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 27, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> It is the now discontinued I believe Cabellas photography vest. Not the safari vest they now have. I love it as there are 4 lens pockets that are padded. It is a compromise in terms of design. It has two film canister pockets on the top right side, but they are perfect to hold other small stuff.


 

:thumbup:Thanks. 

I do think I will still take a look at the Cabella's safari vest though as it might work for my needs; I won't be carrying a lot and its not like I will be trudging into any rugged terrain, so the pocket padding need not be an issue, and I can always fix that easily enough anyway. I like it's overall look, 16 pockets are more than enough, and the price is right and most importantly I can try it on before buying.

I searched online and found one very inexpensive photo vest [campco combat photo vest] it looks very bulky and uncomfortable. Another, the humvee safari photo vest costs the same as the safari vest at Cabella's, it has 21 pockets, but many seem to be small - stated use, for flashlights and pens. The vests I found at photo stores were also similar to the one at cabella's, but much more expensive and again -I'd have to buy online.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## davebmck (Mar 27, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> *davebmck -* thanks I looked at the link, but it appears its only available for purchase online.


What's the problem with that, I buy everything online.  I ordered mine and had it it two days.  It's a reputable source if that's your concern.


----------



## jimbellows (Mar 27, 2009)

i think you should definately get one


----------



## table1349 (Mar 27, 2009)

If I didn't have the vest I do, this would be the one I would choose.  
Domke | PhoTOGS Vest - Large (Khaki) | 734-003 | B&H Photo Video

The one thing to keep in mind is that a safari vest has pretty, flat pockets, they are not really designed to carry bulky gear.  The Domke doesn't look as nice but the lens pockets and other pockets are designed with the photographer in mind.  One of my breast pockets is actually 4 pockets in one designed to hold filters in their holders.  All of the lens pockets have double velcro flaps to hold them closed well and elastic tops to the pockets to also go around the lens.  The mesh makes it very breathable in hot weather.   

A good vest is like a good camera bag.  It is something that you will get years of use out of.  If you find one that fits you well and carries your gear comfortably you will be grabbing it all of the time.

For less than good weather, this will probably be on my fall purchase list.  
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...04_Photogs_Convertible_Jacket_Vest_Extra.html


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 28, 2009)

davebmck said:


> What's the problem with that, I buy everything online. I ordered mine and had it it two days. It's a reputable source if that's your concern.


 
The issue with buying it online, simply put, is  - I want to try it on before I buy it.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 28, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If I didn't have the vest I do, this would be the one I would choose.
> Domke | PhoTOGS Vest - Large (Khaki) | 734-003 | B&H Photo Video
> 
> The one thing to keep in mind is that a safari vest has pretty, flat pockets, they are not really designed to carry bulky gear. The Domke doesn't look as nice but the lens pockets and other pockets are designed with the photographer in mind. One of my breast pockets is actually 4 pockets in one designed to hold filters in their holders. All of the lens pockets have double velcro flaps to hold them closed well and elastic tops to the pockets to also go around the lens. The mesh makes it very breathable in hot weather.
> ...


 
I was actually looking at this one yesterday and I do like it, but I am concerned with getting the right size....one of the hazards of buying online :er: and since a friend is making the purchase for me [its a gift to me] I fear returning it if the size is wrong could prove bothersome. The safety of my camera equipment is important though as I can't afford to replace any of it, so maybe I will just go for the Domke vest and hope for the best as far as size. Better the bother of returning than a broken lens that can't be replaced.

 Thanks for all the help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> I was actually looking at this one yesterday and I do like it, but I am concerned with getting the right size....one of the hazards of buying online :er: and since a friend is making the purchase for me [its a gift to me] I fear returning it if the size is wrong could prove bothersome. The safety of my camera equipment is important though as I can't afford to replace any of it, so maybe I will just go for the Domke vest and hope for the best as far as size. Better the bother of returning than a broken lens that can't be replaced.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. I really appreciate it.




If it's too small it is a problem.  Mine I bought a bit large.  It has adjusting straps on the side to snug it to the body, as does the Domke, which is helpful as I usually have a couple of bottles of gatorade in the large back pocket.  It is also nice that I can put it over a sweatshirt or jacket if the weather it a bit cool.


----------



## Park (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been using the Domke that was suggested for many years now. While the quality has gone down slightly over that time, it is still the best vest I can find. The mesh makes it a good vest for hot climates and I really like the closures on the pockets both velcro and zippers. Great vest. I suggest you buy it one size larger than you think you would want it if you are really going to load it up with lenses. BTW I really like the black ones which you do not see often.

Park Street
Architectural Photographer, Corporate Photographer, Park Street Photography : Austin (512) 477-3572


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 28, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If it's too small it is a problem. Mine I bought a bit large. It has adjusting straps on the side to snug it to the body, as does the Domke, which is helpful as I usually have a couple of bottles of gatorade in the large back pocket. It is also nice that I can put it over a sweatshirt or jacket if the weather it a bit cool.


 
 I just sent a link to my friend for the Domke vest. :thumbup: So glad you mentioned the pocket thing. I should have realized that on my own - duh! And since B&H is a very good place and stand behind what they sell, if I do need to exchange it for size, I doubt there will be any problem. 

*Park* - thank you for your input on Domke also, however my personal color choice was the kahki since I feel it will reflect the sunlight more and thus, the heat too.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been considering the Domke vest mentioned earlier for quite a while now...  I just ordered it - it should be here friday.  I got the khaki one (I wish they had it in olive drab, I would have gotten that instead - khaki is good too though).

Most of the reviews say it is "too long", which is good news for me because I usually have to get 'tall' sized clothes - most vests are too short for me.

I'll let you know what I think (if anyone cares...) once it comes in.  Knowing Domke, I'm sure it will be a very good product.

I got the large one (44-48 inch chest - my chest measures 42 inches, so I think this will fit well).


edit
the D-rings on the shoulders look like they would work perfectly with the Domke camera straps (which I highly recommend).  They look to be at just the right height to attach the strap directly to the vest.  I doubt that this is a coincidence - I'll try it out once it comes in.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 29, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> I have been considering the Domke vest mentioned earlier for quite a while now... I just ordered it - it should be here friday. I got the khaki one (I wish they had it in olive drab, I would have gotten that instead - khaki is good too though).
> 
> Most of the reviews say it is "too long", which is good news for me because I usually have to get 'tall' sized clothes - most vests are too short for me.
> 
> ...


 

To be honest, I would have liked the olive drab too, but kahki is still better than black. I'll have to take a look at the Domke camera straps - doubt they are beyond my budget. You know what I was surprised at? B&H had the large vest for a cheaper price than the medium [that I need]. Normally the price goes up with the larger sizes.....maybe it was newer stock with a price increase. I have to wait till sometime in April for my vest  when my friend's band goes back to work.  Before anyone asks - they are a group of Oldies, playing oldies they call their group "All Folked Up"


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 29, 2009)

sampreap said:


> The last time i wore a photographers vest. I was mocked so badly at school that they beat me up and stole my camera..... That's the last time im wearing a photograopher's vest to a school dance


 
I haven't been inside of a school in 35 years, so I don't think I have anything to worry about.


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 29, 2009)

In my youth ... we used to mock vest wearers and call the vests "Shooter's Vests".  I have a Domke which is very comfortable and holds quite a bit of stuff.  For an all day shoot where you're walking around all day ... the balance is much better than with a bag.  Great pockets which, like all Domke stuff, is easy and very fast geting stuff in and out.

Gary


----------



## Kondro86 (Mar 29, 2009)

11111


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 29, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> I'll have to take a look at the Domke camera straps - doubt they are beyond my budget.


About $20.

They have quick release clasps that look like they would hook up nicely to the rings on that vest.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 2, 2009)

The vest came in today.  The color is a little on the olive side (which I like), kinda half way between khaki and olive drab.

Haven't really got a chance to use it yet, but it seems comfortable and has tons of storage space.

The description of it online (and the tag that was attached to it) says it has 18 pockets...
I can only find 14, unless they're counting the 3 pen 'pockets' and removable ID holder as pockets (which I think is pretty lame, if that's the case).  Still, even if it's missing 4 pockets - there's still tons of room.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 2, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> The vest came in today.  The color is a little on the olive side (which I like), kinda half way between khaki and olive drab.
> 
> Haven't really got a chance to use it yet, but it seems comfortable and has tons of storage space.
> 
> ...



They are, it's marketing.  Check the inside of the vest.  Mine has 3 hidden if I remember correctly.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 2, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> They are, it's marketing.  Check the inside of the vest.  Mine has 3 hidden if I remember correctly.



Yeah - 3 on the inside, 2 on the back, 2 on the chest (6 if you count the ID holder & pen "pockets"), 4 on the left side, 3 on the right.  I missed the 4th one on the left at first - zippered pocket inside of another pocket.

I just think it's lame that they have to count the little pen slots (I wouldn't really consider them pockets) and the ID holder (which is removable, so it shouldn't count either) to bring the total up to 18.  Like 14 wouldn't have been good enough?

Anyway.  I still like it.

I can't wait to put it to use.  It should be prefect for short hikes through the woods (among other stuff).


----------



## table1349 (Apr 2, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Yeah - 3 on the inside, 2 on the back, 2 on the chest (6 if you count the ID holder & pen "pockets"), 4 on the left side, 3 on the right.  I missed the 4th one on the left at first - zippered pocket inside of another pocket.
> 
> I just think it's lame that they have to count the little pen slots (I wouldn't really consider them pockets) and the ID holder (which is removable, so it shouldn't count either) to bring the total up to 18.  Like 14 wouldn't have been good enough?
> 
> ...



Enjoy the new purchase.  Mine gets a lot of use. 
Here are Two great additions for a vest user.  

1.  Tripod bag that has straps that can be used like a backpack.  This was my choice because I got it for $25.00 new.. It is a good bag.  
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Vanguard-NTB-28-Soft-Sided-Tripod-Carrying/dp/B000FCP170]Amazon.com: Vanguard NTB-28 Soft-Sided Tripod Carrying Case: Camera & Photo[/ame]

2.   For your own comfort.  Walkstool - The stool that walks
The pouch also has duel straps that let you carry it on our back like a backpack.  Very sturdy and comfortable.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 2, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> 2.   For your own comfort.  Walkstool - The stool that walks
> The pouch also has duel straps that let you carry it on our back like a backpack.  Very sturdy and comfortable.



That looks pretty nice - I just might have to get one.


I have a sling on my tripod already (it's actually a rifle sling, but it works pretty good on the tripod too), so I'm pretty much set for that.  It's attached to the rings at each end of the center column.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 2, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> That looks pretty nice - I just might have to get one.
> 
> 
> I have a sling on my tripod already (it's actually a rifle sling, but it works pretty good on the tripod too), so I'm pretty much set for that.  It's attached to the rings at each end of the center column.



I live with mine when shooting baseball, softball, track and field etc. as well as shooting wildlife.  Just don't buy the basic cheapie model.  They are made like all the rest.  The ones at the link are the better (of course more expensive) models, but they will support 550 to 650 lbs.  Much sturdier.


----------

